# Ctenophorus sp. at Kings Canyon NP: ID please!



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

can anyone ID this Ctenophorus sp.?

Found in the Watarrka NP on March 7th, 2010.

Thanks in advance and best regards,
Mario


----------



## eipper (Nov 27, 2014)

Ctenophorus caudicinctus


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 28, 2014)

I would say female ring tailed dragon (ctenophorus caudicinctus). Very nice dragons (ctenophorus as a whole are bloody nice dragons!)


----------



## Mario89 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for your replies! 
Regards, Mario


----------

